# Rats and guinea pigs together?



## tasha

Could a rat be put with a guinea pig during playtime, under supervision?

It's a very docile, sweet rat and a kind of shy guinea pig. I've never heard of it done but just wondering if it would end in chaos or something. Two of my good friends have guinea pigs and I'm the odd (wo)man out with all my rats so we didn't want to try this without getting an opinion first.


----------



## Stephanie

I wouldn't advise it tasha I have heard alot abnout guinea pgis and rats not getting along. Sara_C will have a better answer seeing as she has both rats and guinea pigs.


----------



## Rodere

Part of the problem is that rats are predators and guinea pigs are prey. And guinea pigs get picked on enough by each other, let alone something smaller than they are kicking their butt! lol

I've never tried it, but I doubt it is a good idea. They have different dietary needs and you couldn't keep them out of each other's food. And they might not be happy together, even if they don't hurt each other.


----------



## DonnaK

It's not unheard of for rats to get along with other animals, but I think it would be tempting fate, personally. Things can go wrong very quickly. :?


----------



## gems2022

I have both rats and guinea pigs. My rats were out playing on the couch when my husband took out his new baby guinea pig and sat on the couch. At first they didn't pay any attention to him but after awhile they went up and sniffed him but then went back to playing with each other and ignored the pig completely. Whimzy on the other hand started wheeeeeeeking liking crazy and would not stop til they all were on the desk with me. I don't think he liked the rats. 

So I would say no I wouldn't put the two together. 

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## OnlyOno

rats are predatory and guinea pigs are prey. even though rats don't normally eat guinea pigs, i'm sure the guinea pigs have a sense of fear of them. and once upon a time, when our docile dumbos and rexes were wild brown rats, they may have coordinated with eachother and eaten guinea pigs, so i'd say don't do it. even if your pets don't seem to mind, i'm sure it's stressful for the guinea pig.


----------



## Sara_C

I think somebody posted about rats and guinea pigs before and....

Noooooooo!!!! I think everyone's pretty much said anything but i'll have a ramble anyway  Rats are predatory, and guinea pigs are (for all we love them) docile bumbling prey-things. Even if your rats don't instinctively attack, your guinea pig will be scared stiff. Guinea pigs seem to keep more of their natural instincts than other animals and will be naturally terrified of rats, in the same way they would a dog or cat or ferret. I can't even put my rats and guinea pigs in the same room together - my guinea pigs won't come out of their houses if they so much as smell one of my rats. I wouldn't let them play together, for sake of your guinea pigs nerves more than anything, and i would definately, definately not house them together. That would end in bloodhed more than likely. I also try and wash my hands after handling the rats/before handling the guinea pigs as i've found their scent on my hands makes them really nervous, even though normally they're the tamest guineas in the world. Maybe mine are just wimps, but i don't like them getting stressed out


----------



## tasha

Well the particular rat I had in mind .. I'm almost 100% positive wouldn't attack anyone or anything, ever. But for the sake of the piglets' nerves I will not mix them. (yes, they seem extremely skittish anyway hehe.) Thanks everyone!


----------



## kancerr

rats can get along with other animals, but like you said, i think itd scary the gpig. the rat probably wouldnt hurt it tho if its nice haha. both of my rats crawl on my dog and sniff him all over, they get along, the dog just licks em. always have to be careful though, most off the the time its best just not to try it.


----------



## OhBugger.

I was at the pet store today and saw that they housed Guinea Pigs and Rabbits in the same enclosures. I was a little puzzled. (they had some BEAUTIFUL blue hooded rats there that I wanted to bring home but I resisted)

Anyways, rats will most likely not get along with the 'pigs. I wouldn't risk it.


----------



## Forensic

The pet store near me keeps the rabbits and guinea pigs together, though not on purpose... apparently someone forgot to mention to them that a three inch wall does not keep a big (and very cute, mind) bunny out of the next pen. :roll:


----------



## Stephanie

haha forensic those silly pet store employees but they are supposed to know all they can about the animals they sell lmbo


----------



## Poppyseed

I never kept my guneia with anything, but a LOOONG time ago when I was a kid I read a ton on my piggy and came across several sources that said rabbits and piggys can be kept together. Glad I didn't try that ^^;;


----------



## penelope

I've always heard never to keep your guineas and rabbits together. A rabbits kick (even on accident) can really really damage a guinea pig. My guinea pigs love my cat. She just sits there and they run all over her and nap in her fur. It's the cutest thing ever. My cat and my rat Amy even get along. But I don't think I'd ever try to rat and the guineas. Just cause the rats are all crazy and running around and I think everyone is right that it'd probably be too much for the little guineas heart to take. You want them to feel safe and not stressed. 

But someone should tell that petstore about the rats and rabbits...not a good idea.


----------



## camel24j

i had 2 piggys and my 80lb dog loved them she even wouldnt let anyone or other animal in the house near them she would lick them and the piggys would run and hide under her if something scared them it was to cute but rats and piggys i would never try that.


----------



## Sara_C

Pet stores can generally get away with housing rabbits with guinea pigs. As they aren't mature yet they're not as likely to hurt eash other and provided they're given enough space, guinea pigs are rarely hurt.

But guinea pigs and rabbits should never be kept together long-term. Not only because of the size and strength issue but because they need the companionship of animals of the same species - guinea pigs have no way of communicating with a rabbit.


----------

